Ask HN: Are you hiring IT professionals over 35s? Leave the details below - leonagano
======
TechBro8615
Why would you decide ahead of time the demographic of people you want to hire?
Isn’t that restricting your hiring pool? Why not let anyone apply and hire the
most qualified candidates who are the best fit for your needs at the time?

Is anyone _not_ hiring “over 35s?”

~~~
leonagano
As different articles mentioned, ageism in tech begins around 35. The idea is
to help companies already looking for diversity.

According to those articles, subtle wordings like ninja, tech-native, etc are
excluding older professionals of applying for jobs.

A whole discussion about the theme here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20252097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20252097)

~~~
Aperocky
> ninja, tech-native

I'm <30 and I have no idea what those things mean, nor do I think I've seen
it. Maybe I glossed over it while laughing at some craziest hiring
requirements drafted up by someone who obviously have no idea what they need.

------
arnold_palmur
Wow, 35 is apparently where the ageism begins - that's scary. It's almost like
we're all professional athletes where the lifespan of ones playing career
typically ends in your 30's - then maybe you go into broadcasting (or
analogously management).

~~~
maps7
We don't get paid like athletes though

~~~
nasmorn
We do. There are only a few hundred professional athletes making millions a
year. Look at all the tech millionaires. Compare that to the hundreds of
thousands lower league athletes who make shit. Or just in less popular sports
where you might get a few thousand a year in sponsor support.

~~~
nasmorn
That is no excuse for ageism but being an athlete is financially really shit
except for a super tiny minority

~~~
arnold_palmur
Agreed, not to mention the beating your body and (depending on the sport)
brain take.

------
mycql
Tech lead here. Truth be told, when I screen resumes, I never actually look at
the age in the profile of candidates. Even during face to face interviews, I
don't even ask. I only get to know how old they are when we hire them just
because we're getting to know each other then on a personal level. We still
prioritize skill, competency and attitude over age, sex, or even education.
Doesn't matter how young and old you are.

We're hiring:
[https://jobs.thermofisher.com/global/en/job/105991BR?+refId=...](https://jobs.thermofisher.com/global/en/job/105991BR?+refId=564l98&refId=m38dg4)

P.S Well, the 'Education' section there is something the HR guys just came up
with. :) When the application reaches me, doesn't really matter.

~~~
leonagano
Will send a newsletter this week and your opportunity is included in there

------
runawaybottle
So if you entered into the workforce in your 20s around 2010, you are now
edging nearing the end of your career?

A solid what the fuck?

------
leonagano
If you are hiring, leave your name, job opportunity, diversity links, etc

We are building a newsletter to send opportunities from companies fighting the
ageism in tech

[https://noageismintech.com/](https://noageismintech.com/)

~~~
gccxsse
What are "diversity links" ?

~~~
leonagano
Sorry, I meant hyperlinks to diversity articles on company's blog, if exists

~~~
gccxsse
Ah okay. Thanks for clarifying.

